# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή >  Nintendo DS Lite - Επισκευή

## amnisia

Λοιπον ποιο ειναι το προβλημα μου:
Η μικρη εσπασε την πανω οθονη της στο DS Lite που έπεζε.
Αγορασα μια πολυ φτηνη απο γνωστο ηλεκτρονικο καταστημα μονο $10 και την παραγγειλα...ηρθε μια χαρα και την εβαλα πανω στο DS.
Ομως αυτο που παρατηρω τωρα ειναι το εξης:
1. Ο ηχος απο τα ηχεια ειναι πολυ λιγοτερος στο μισο volume απο την παλια και ποτε ποτε τσαρχαλιζει,
2. Η μπαταρια δεν κραταει πανω απο 1 ωρα ενω πριν κρατουσε τουλαχιστον 5 ωρες. Τα games παιζουν κανονικα.
3. Αγορα και καινουρια μπαταρια και παλι τα ιδια...!
Τι λοιπον μπορει να φταιει...γνωριζει καποιος κατι παραπανω ....εχει ασχοληθεί καποιος με αυτο το "αθλημα¨.
Ευχαριστω.
 :Unsure:

----------


## brs_19

μν με παρεξηγησεις ποσο ειπαμε οτι κανει 1 καινουργιο? :Huh:

----------


## amnisia

Τι εννοεις καινουργιο DS Lite  η οθονη ?
Αν εννοεις το DS δεν ειναι θεμα χρηματων ολα στη ζωη μας, το πως θα το φτιαξω ειναι πολυ πιο συναρπαστικο...!
Αν δεν σε πηραζει ομως, φιλικα, στειλε μου ενα καινουργιο δεν εχω προβλημα...χε χε
Θα εκτιμουσα παντως αν καποιος μπορει να βοηθησει πραγματικα !
 :Huh: 
Ουπς γιατι τα post πανε αναποδα ?

----------


## brs_19

εγω προσωπικα θα σου ελεγα να παρεις καινουργια συσκευη τωρα αν εσυ θες να το φτιαξεις δικος σου χρονος κ χρημα  :Blink:

----------


## Thansavv

> εγω προσωπικα θα σου ελεγα να παρεις καινουργια συσκευη τωρα αν εσυ θες να το φτιαξεις δικος σου χρονος κ χρημα


Γεια σου Ζάνε αρχηγέ με τις συμβουλές σου  :Biggrin: .....
Τελικά με το Diskman τι έκανες?

----------


## brs_19

αυτα θα τα συζητησουμε στα δικα μου θεματα.εδω ειναι θεμα αλλου

----------


## gRooV

ενημερωτικά η αντιπροσωπεία είναι η dionic οπότε μπορείς να μιλήσεις με το service για κάποια πληροφορία

----------


## Thansavv

Ουπς , Σόρρυ..... :OK:

----------


## amnisia

> ενημερωτικά η αντιπροσωπεία είναι η dionic οπότε μπορείς να μιλήσεις με το service για κάποια πληροφορία


Σε εμενα απαντησες ?
Διοτι νομιζω οτι ειναι η Nortec και ναι φυσικα τους πηρα τηλεφωνο για το ποσο κοστιζει η επισκευη μαζι με τα μεταφορικα και καλυτερα ειναι να παρω καινουργιο .
Εχω ακουσει πολλους που επισκευαζουν οθονες και ελεγα μηπως σε αυτο το σχετικο forum καποιος μπορει να βοηθησει.
 :Huh:

----------


## Zener_

Το πρόβλημα ίσως έγκειται σε αυξημένη κατανάλωση λόγω της καινούριας οθόνης ή της επισκευής που έκανες και μπορεί να χάλασε κάτι. Αυτό που θέλω να πώ είναι πως αν τραβάει πολύ ρεύμα καποιο κύκλωμα μπορεί να προκαλεί δυσλειτουργία στο κύκλωμα ήχου(ίσως πτώση τάσης). Είναι σίγουρο πως ο ήχος δεν χάλασε όταν έσπασε και η οθόνη(π.χ πέσιμο);

Αυτές τις πολύ φτηνές οθόνες δεν είναι να τις πολυεμπιστεύεσαι πάντως. Βγάλτην και όσο μπορείς δεν αν φτιάχνει ο ήχος και η διάρκεια της μπαταρίας.

Η νέα οθόνη και ειδικά ο φωτισμός της μιας και δεν είναι καλής ποιότητας μπορεί να τραβάει αρκετά και να ξελιγώνει γρήγορα την μπαταρία και ο ήχος να είναι άσχετο πρόβλημα από αυτό.

Σημείωση: Τα κατσαβιδάκια για να ξεβιδώσεις το ds που τα βρήκες; Γιατί θέλω να βρώ κι εγώ.

----------


## amnisia

> Το πρόβλημα ίσως έγκειται σε αυξημένη κατανάλωση λόγω της καινούριας οθόνης ή της επισκευής που έκανες και μπορεί να χάλασε κάτι. Αυτό που θέλω να πώ είναι πως αν τραβάει πολύ ρεύμα καποιο κύκλωμα μπορεί να προκαλεί δυσλειτουργία στο κύκλωμα ήχου(ίσως πτώση τάσης). Είναι σίγουρο πως ο ήχος δεν χάλασε όταν έσπασε και η οθόνη(π.χ πέσιμο);
> 
> Αυτές τις πολύ φτηνές οθόνες δεν είναι να τις πολυεμπιστεύεσαι πάντως. Βγάλτην και όσο μπορείς δεν αν φτιάχνει ο ήχος και η διάρκεια της μπαταρίας.
> 
> Η νέα οθόνη και ειδικά ο φωτισμός της μιας και δεν είναι καλής ποιότητας μπορεί να τραβάει αρκετά και να ξελιγώνει γρήγορα την μπαταρία και ο ήχος να είναι άσχετο πρόβλημα από αυτό.


Αυτο που διαπιστωσα ειναι οτι τα ηχειακια κολλανε πανω στην οθονη αρα η διαχειρηση του ηχου μαλλον γινεται απο την οθονη ( ειναι δυνατον ?)
Δεν επεσε κατω το DS απλα η οθονη ζοριστικε εσωτερικα και ραγισε...οσο για την επισκευη ηταν γελοια και ενα παιδακι την κανει...!
Τωρα αν απο καπου και που, τραβαει πολυ ρευμα πως μπορω εγω τεχνικα να το διαπιστωσω ?
Εχεις pm .
 :Blush: 
Ευχαριστω

----------

